# Woo College? (photos)



## love dubh (May 15, 2006)

I finished my first year of college! MY GPA rocked my first semester (3.769), significantly less awesome this semester (3.478). Damn you, computer science!

However, I did gain something else! Weight! That's what I get for forsaking cross country and actually eating.


----------



## TheMarno (May 15, 2006)

Wow. I would have never guessed from your myspace pics. You look fantastic.


----------



## Shogun (May 15, 2006)

thanks very much, 
you should continue to pose for pictures like these. You're very beautiful @}----

-Brian


----------



## love dubh (May 15, 2006)

*^_^*

Thanks, boys and girls. Perhaps I may!


----------



## Shogun (May 15, 2006)

so are you going to try and lose it now? :'(


----------



## 1300 Class (May 15, 2006)

You're drop dead beautiful.


----------



## love dubh (May 15, 2006)

Not of my own volition. Though my passion for bike riding may have an effect.

That, and I'm going down to work in New Orleans, while maintaining my vegetarian diet and adopting more vegan-esque habits....This could be interesting.


And even if my weight drops, that's what a return to college is for!


----------



## love dubh (May 15, 2006)

Australian Lord said:


> You're drop dead beautiful.




Thanks, Australian!


----------



## Shogun (May 15, 2006)

so you wouldn't actively lose, but when you go back would you ever try to actively gain?


----------



## love dubh (May 15, 2006)

I don't think I'd ever actively gain. However, if I gained weight, I wouldn't be so averse to it.


----------



## Shogun (May 15, 2006)

well then one can just hope for the best cause you look good curvy


----------



## love dubh (May 15, 2006)

thank you!


----------



## Shogun (May 15, 2006)

I think I've read past posts of yours that you have a bf right? has he expressed any opinion one way or the other?


----------



## Jay West Coast (May 15, 2006)

Lookin' good! Congrats, on both accounts!





JWC


----------



## love dubh (May 15, 2006)

I do, and he's still can't keep his hands off me. However, whenever I complain about my pants being ridiculously tight and needing to buy new ones, he's ambivelant. Just says, "so buy new ones." Though sometimes he kisses my belly before me, so that's either an indication, or I'll just need to swat him cuz I want that kiss, damnit!


----------



## kilo riley (May 15, 2006)

freshman 15...er 25


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 15, 2006)

Maire, you're just freaking adorable.


----------



## collegeguy2514 (May 15, 2006)

wow, awesome gain. you look absolutely lovely.


----------



## jayfa (May 15, 2006)

ahhh, a fellow CS major 

Now, school was a test, and you came out with a nice GPA. But the real test is this: weigh yourself and report back in binary . Base 2, a CS'ers friend .


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (May 15, 2006)

*chippydrool all over the place*

brains and beauty. yum.


----------



## Shogun (May 15, 2006)

So Ms. Dubh, tell us more about yourself, 
your profile sugests you're into music and civil disobedience. What do you listen to and what do you stand up for?


----------



## boots (May 15, 2006)

Now you have chubbier cheeks! So cute! *smooshes your face*

*eating some soup* :eat1:


----------



## Blackjack (May 15, 2006)

Maire: I think you look much better with a bit of a belly than you do back in the last pic there. Then again, I _am _a bit biased.

Shogun: C'mon, if you're gonna flirt with the lady, do it via PM.


----------



## Skinny1 (May 15, 2006)

Hi...
Very impressive. It's been far too long since my college days, but your "development" is very hot. Thanks!


----------



## Shogun (May 15, 2006)

I live in Canada, she lives in the Soviet States of America and she has a boyfriend, sorry but I'm not fooling myself into thinking I'd have a chance to flirt with her. I'm just reintegrating myself back into the community I've been coming to this borad since '96. So to make a long story short - get off my dick. lol


----------



## crazygrad (May 15, 2006)

If you're going to flirt with her, use correct spelling. She's a deans lister!!!

When you say Woo, do you attend Wooster?


----------



## Shogun (May 15, 2006)

sorry, I am unfettered by your pedestrian concepts of spelling. But I'll try harder next time to make it easier.


----------



## Blackjack (May 15, 2006)

Shogun said:


> sorry, I am unfettered by your pedestrian concepts of spelling. But I'll try harder next time to make it easier.



Awesome way to reintegrate yourself into the system. Insult the country where most of the board members live, insult someone when they make a suggestion, and act all superior to others when they call you on the insult.

Niiiice.

I just asked you to keep the flirting to PMs, I didn't try to get on your case about anything. So get off mine.


----------



## boots (May 15, 2006)

Yep, cute cheeks alright. mmmhhmmm. 

*still eating some soup* :eat1:


----------



## Shogun (May 15, 2006)

thanks man, but I'm not saying that Canada is much better anymore, since the new conservative govt came into power 3 months ago they've already put major gag orders on the media, and beefed up aggression against foreign countries. I expect I'll emmigrate or revolt soon enough. Maybe I'll join the natives when they organize.  

blood, guts, insurrection, maple syrup: The story of the great canadian rebellion of 2007

...anyway I've gotten off of my original point which was, what kinds of music do you listen to? and I suppose in the interest of being inclusive I'll throw that question out to the general audience. Since I'm a big whore for music and I'm listening to vinyl right now it just seemed like the thing to ask.

-B


----------



## Regular Bill (May 15, 2006)

:shocked:  Your bf is a lucky man to have a curvy lady like you on his arm. Good lucky in New Orleans

Reg. Bill


----------



## AppreSheAte (May 15, 2006)

Soft and curvy! Very nice. Will it be hard for you keep it over the summer? Will you gain more? Excited or dreading family reactions? 

As a FA, I am hoping for the best... :eat1: 

You look great!


----------



## Tad (May 15, 2006)

maire dubh said:


> I do, and he's still can't keep his hands off me. However, whenever I complain about my pants being ridiculously tight and needing to buy new ones, he's ambivelant. Just says, "so buy new ones." Though sometimes he kisses my belly before me, so that's either an indication, or I'll just need to swat him cuz I want that kiss, damnit!



Hmmm, without getting the body language, tone of voice, etc, to me "so buy new ones" suggests that he is not only happy with your gain, but would not mind seeing you bigger. 

Think for a minute that you are a guy who likes appreciates curvy gals. But you are dating this awesome slim chick. You try to be a good guy in life, so you obviously are not going to encourage her to gain weight, because, well, it would just seem wrong, plus it might scare her, and after all, it is her body and you want her to do what makes her happy. Then she gains some weight. It looks great on her! But you can't really tell her that, right? So what do you do? You show her your appreciation physically, by things like kissing her tummy so she knows you aren't avoiding it, but you keep all of your comments about size as neutral as possible, so as not to be seen encouraging either gain or loss.

Errr, at least that is what I did.

--Ed


----------



## Blackbean (May 15, 2006)

>Last edited by AnnMarie : Today at 06:10 PM. Reason: Pics removed at request of OP 

I see, falloftroy7 pictures= OK & maire dubh= <OK
perfect equation, yeah that all makes sense...


----------



## Blackjack (May 15, 2006)

Blackbean said:


> >Last edited by AnnMarie : Today at 06:10 PM. Reason: Pics removed at request of OP
> 
> I see, falloftroy7 pictures= OK & maire dubh= <OK
> perfect equation, yeah that all makes sense...



OP = Original Poster.


----------



## AnnMarie (May 15, 2006)

Blackbean said:


> >Last edited by AnnMarie : Today at 06:10 PM. Reason: Pics removed at request of OP
> 
> I see, falloftroy7 pictures= OK & maire dubh= <OK
> perfect equation, yeah that all makes sense...




I have no idea what you're saying, but her pictures were perfectly fine. 

SHE requested they be removed, so I complied.

I will gladly accept an apology for the eyeroll and accusation of unfairness.


----------



## Blackbean (May 15, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I have no idea what you're saying, but her pictures were perfectly fine.
> 
> SHE requested they be removed, so I complied.
> 
> I will gladly accept an apology for the eyeroll and accusation of unfairness.


Ok, ok, sorry, I thought 'OP' implied board OP not poster.


----------



## love dubh (May 15, 2006)

Shogun said:


> So Ms. Dubh, tell us more about yourself,
> your profile sugests you're into music and civil disobedience. What do you listen to and what do you stand up for?



Yo, Shogun.

I listen to...a lot? Yes, everyone says that. Check my last.fm for specifics (http://www.last.fm/user/mairedubh/)...I'm sad right now, and not all that up to writing it out. I protest mainly the removal of funding from public universities, sweat shop work (which is why I buy most clothes second hand), and whatever else tickles my fancy at the moment. I'm new to the activism thing, however.


----------



## love dubh (May 15, 2006)

Shogun said:


> I live in Canada, she lives in the Soviet States of America and she has a boyfriend, sorry but I'm not fooling myself into thinking I'd have a chance to flirt with her. I'm just reintegrating myself back into the community I've been coming to this borad since '96. So to make a long story short - get off my dick. lol



Whoa. Guy on guy action? This could be hottt....


----------



## Blackjack (May 15, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I will gladly accept an apology for the eyeroll and accusation of unfairness.



I couldn't help but think of this scene from _Boondock Saints_...







(There were no better pics of it, this was ripped from a wallpaper of shots of Smecker. If I had the means, I'd pull a screenshot of it myself. Maybe I will sometime in the future, just for occasions like this.)


----------



## love dubh (May 15, 2006)

AppreSheAte said:


> Soft and curvy! Very nice. Will it be hard for you keep it over the summer? Will you gain more? Excited or dreading family reactions?
> 
> As a FA, I am hoping for the best... :eat1:
> 
> You look great!



I'm not an active gainer. To be blunt, I find constant gorging to be nauseating. However, that does not mean that I don't enjoy my meals. I don't know what the summer will bring. Since I bought a bike, I will forsake my Chevy Shitbox and ride around the city. That may have an effect. I'm used to be physically active; I would walk to work every day. I ran track. This first year of college, with its inactivity, was a real blip. I'd feel better if I got back into my old routine just because it makes ME feel good.


----------



## love dubh (May 15, 2006)

Yes. I asked AnnMarie to remove the pictures, and she complied. Because she's a badass mofo. I began to feel paranoid about such pictures being out. Of course, I typically feel paranoid before big rallies. 

I'm pretty sure that the photos are still on my PC. Whether my harddrive ate them is a different story. It gets inexplicably hungry sometimes. Perhaps I'll compile a digital scrapbook!


----------



## Shogun (May 16, 2006)

maire dubh said:


> Yo, Shogun.
> 
> I listen to...a lot? Yes, everyone says that. Check my last.fm for specifics (http://www.last.fm/user/mairedubh/)...I'm sad right now, and not all that up to writing it out. I protest mainly the removal of funding from public universities, sweat shop work (which is why I buy most clothes second hand), and whatever else tickles my fancy at the moment. I'm new to the activism thing, however.




Yes those are important issues, if Ireland can afford to offer free university to all of its citizens then there is no reason why wealthy countries such as Canada or the United States couldn't do more to provide education for its people, although I'm dubious about how educated one becomes from some universities, at my universities the students who are supposed to be the intelligensia of society are often the biggest plebs I've ever met.

Also if you like social activism I'm listening to Mr. Liff at this very moment, you should try looking for the album Emergency Rations under the Def Jux label - good good stuff.


----------



## Orchidlover (May 17, 2006)

Much as I agree that university education should be free, (I am student in the uk and fees increases etc. are making it out of reach for many), but Ireland is one of the richest countries in the world and had the 4th highest GDP per head in the world. I definitely think more should be done in all countries to make education at all levels free everyone has a right to it, even if you do think uni education is dubious! (we are not all plebs! )


----------



## TS Monkey (May 18, 2006)

Nuts. Nothing like showing up late to a thread that used to have pics of a pretty girl and her weight gain. Get to read all the reactions, but never see the spark.


----------



## bentleydev (May 19, 2006)

Where'd the pictures go?


----------



## Blackjack (May 19, 2006)

bentleydev said:


> Where'd the pictures go?



I ate them.





(She had them taken down.)


----------



## Blackbean (May 19, 2006)

bentleydev said:


> Where'd the pictures go?


I'm sure somewhere in http://photobucket.com/ limbo, look around...


----------



## mrman1980uk (May 20, 2006)

Hey, I missed the pretty pictures - no fair!


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 20, 2006)

maire dubh said:


> I finished my first year of college! MY GPA rocked my first semester (3.769), significantly less awesome this semester (3.478). Damn you, computer science!
> 
> However, I did gain something else! Weight! That's what I get for forsaking cross country and actually eating.



Okay, Am I missing something here? There are photos? Why can't I see them?


----------



## Blackbean (May 21, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> Okay, Am I missing something here? There are photos? Why can't I see them?


Reading Is Fundamental...


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 21, 2006)

Blackbean said:


> Reading Is Fundamental...



I since have.


----------

